# Sydney - Inner Harbour this week



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Since I have moved to Breakfast Point the fishing has been on the back burner, anybody up for fishing somewhere on the harbour west of the bridge this week.

I have been scouting the reports for the last couple of weeks and H&C Bay seems to be OK at present.

It has been a bit of a shock to the system going from being on the water 2/3 times a week when I was living in Crows Nest to nothing for the last 3 months.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

G'day Lloyd,
I wondered where you'd been. I'm a possible starter for Wednesday am if you're interested.


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Any day sounds OK at the moment, I would prefer an early start with 2/3 hours on the water max if that is alright.

I have absolutely no experience of anywhere west of the bridge so perhaps someonelse may pick up this thread and give me some ideas of spots to try.


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

G'day Lloyd ,

Im thinking of another shot at H & C on Wednesday morning but I can't hit the water till after I drop the kids of at school. If that suits , I will be launching from the ramp at the bottom of Reginald St around 9.00-9.15
cheers
Devo


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Devo,

I am thinking about getting on the water a bit earlier than that, dropping the yak in at Breakfast Point as I can walk down to the water there and fishing round into H&C, if I am still on the water around 9'ish I will come over to the eastern side of H&C and hopefully meet up.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

G'day Lloyd,
I'm about 90% for tomorrow morning (I won't know for sure until lateish tonight - the joys of work...). Where and when will you be heading out? What's the parking scenario? I had a look at Breakfast Pt on Google Earth, but I suspect the photo isn't very recent as it looks like a building site over the entire point.

The only mentions of Hen & Chicken Bay I could find in my piscatorial library seemed to indicate that around Cabarita was worth a try (I used to swim there as a kid).


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Lloyd,

I'll be heading out to meet Devo in H&C tomorrow. The ex has the kids so I can go earlier. I will be launching on the Abbotford side, the boat ramp on Wymston Pde.

What time are you heading out? I could be there anytime after sunrise to 9 am for launch. I am in a bright orange brand new hobie outback - the '06 hull just got retired.

SBD,

Devo, Occy and I had a big day last Wed ..... mainly on the Cabarita side.
See.... http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7823


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm not working so I'm on. I'll try the launch from Abbotsford at as close to dawn as I can scrape myself out of bed.


----------

